# Wedding photography pro?



## mhbethea (Feb 24, 2012)

Earlier today I read a post about a women doing a CC on her wedding photos. Not that I'm a pro by any means but I have a pretty good eye of what looks good composition, exposure, and I'm learning as I go. I've also given out a number of free photo shoots just to get better and get my name out there. My question is when do you start charging and when do you even think about doing a wedding?


----------



## photoentrepreneur (Feb 24, 2012)

Short answer.   When you feel that you are ready and a customer is happy to pay you after seeing enough of your portfolio. 

A good test to do is do the shoot for free but offer the images to buy. You will soon see if you can sell enough to start making a living. This is how I started. Remeber that there are ways to sell and promote yourself that doesnt have to cost the earth or anything. Recomendation is the best way and using social media is a great tool. 

Please ask me if you have any more questions.

Olly


----------



## tirediron (Feb 24, 2012)

After a lawyer has reviewed your contracts and your insurance is paid up, and when you KNOW that you can deal with difficult lighting situations, confidently direct people who don't want to have their picture taken, have at least two of everything, and can walk backward without falling into a fountain.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2012)

And you should be able to consistently turn out excellent images, at *any time*, *any place*, *any light*! If you can't do that.. then you are NOT ready!   (p.s. you also need decent equipment.. no KIT lenses for instance!)


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 24, 2012)

im wrestling with that question myself. for me. i want to enter the field when im confident in my abilities. when i can walk into a dimly lit room where flash isn't allowed and feel confident that i have the equipment to get the job done, that i have the skills to get the job done and that i know i can give them a picture they will like.  I said I wouldn't do weddings because I didnt want that hassle. but I know if I do decide to do wedding I am going to make sure ive been a second shooter several times so I know everything i need to know to do the job to get what is needed and expected out of me. you can enter the field with no experience and make a nice name for yourself as cheap and low quality. or you can take the time to learn and enter the field as a qualified photographer. its your decision.


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2012)

It is prudent to have a contract and business liablility insurance even if you shoot at no charge.

Doing free photo shoots is a very ineffective way to "get my name out there".

What other start up businesses types do you know of that give away their product as a way to get started?

Starting & Managing a Business | SBA.gov

Free Small Business Advice | How-to Resources | Tools | Templates | SCORE


----------



## photoentrepreneur (Feb 24, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> It is prudent to have a contract and business liablility insurance even if you shoot at no charge.
> 
> Doing free photo shoots is a very ineffective way to "get my name out there".
> 
> ...



I wouldn't  suggest giving away the product but there are plenty of business that give time for free  , then get the sale afterwards. Have a look on groupon or livingsocial and see how people have made that work. 

Photography is an art that has to be sold as a business. The same as gallery artists, craft people and musicians. You sometimes need to lay it out to people before they can see and value your work.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 24, 2012)

You know, like when you leave bestbuy with a body and a few lenses, create a HUGE watwermark, and post on facebook "I'm a pro" you're then ready to do weddings


----------



## mhbethea (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback and another ? Would be what course of action would you take too get started


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 24, 2012)

When you feel you can handle ANY lighting situations and have the equipment needed to do an excellent job in the worst of situations. 
When your images from the camera are more like 80% or more keepers. 
When you know how to use your camera in manual mode 100%. Not that you have to shoot in manual mode, but you need to know it and well. After all of that-when you have the APPROPRIATE equipment to handle a wedding and produce professional quality. 

Apprentice yourself to another photographer who shoots weddings is the best way to get yourself started. Shoot in every possible situation-dark dungeon of a church with no flash allowed is the biggest hurdle.
Shoot under extreme pressure. Kind of like corraling a toddler to get 6 wardrobe changes and all smiles in a 15 minute shoot that must produce 100 images. 
Start going to the gym. I am not kidding. 
Try shooting football in the dark for a while-it'll get your reflexes in better shape for a wedding and the pressure of it. Football shots are once in a lifetime shots too and honing your skills for focus and your reflexes as well as shooting in really crappy lighting.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 24, 2012)

The answer to both questions: when people want to start paying you for them. This does not mean deceive someone and lie about your experience level. But if people offer you a job and you tell them of your experience and they want to pay you then do it. if you are unsure about what to charge then ask them what they think is fair and go from there. Keep the suggestions the other forum members have advised too. Good sound advice you are getting here. But eventually you just have to make the leap and hope the shoot is packed right.


----------



## photoentrepreneur (Feb 24, 2012)

mhbethea said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the feedback and another ? Would be what course of action would you take too get started



Hi

I would love to help but I need a bit more detail from you. What kit do you have? What style do you have. Where do you want to be in a years time? Do you want/ have to work from home. 

Tell me as much as you can so I (and hopefully others) can give you useful, practical advice.

Best wishes

Olly


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 24, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> You know, like when you leave bestbuy with a body and a few lenses, create a HUGE watwermark, and post on facebook "I'm a pro" you're then ready to do weddings



Well maybe dont listen to everyones advice


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 24, 2012)

photoentrepreneur said:


> mhbethea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What he really means is where is the link to your photo account so we can rake your stuff over the coals and verify if you are a troll or not.


----------



## photoentrepreneur (Feb 24, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:
			
		

> What he really means is where is the link to your photo account so we can rake your stuff over the coals and verify if you are a troll or not.



No I don't at all. I am here to help not squash.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 24, 2012)

photoentrepreneur said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this silly. Its just a joke. But I was serious about a link to a photo account of some sorts. I really dont like giving any advice without being able to see what level someone is really at. See you have a link to your photos so we can see this. The OP does not.


----------



## photoentrepreneur (Feb 24, 2012)

Just checking  

Indeed it would be great to see some of your work, but what I would rather know is where you want to be.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 24, 2012)

note to myself to go catch some high school football games this year.


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2012)

photoentrepreneur said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are also plenty of businesses for which Groupon and LivingSocial didn't anywhere come close to working for them. 

Any small business owner that lacks business/markering/salesmanship acumen will have great difficulty staying in business.

Shooting for free is not marketing.


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2012)

mhbethea said:


> Thanks for all the feedback and another ? Would be what course of action would you take too get started


Reaserch and write a business plan:

Writing a Business Plan | SBA.gov


----------



## photoentrepreneur (Feb 24, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> There are also plenty of businesses for which Groupon and LivingSocial didn't anywhere come close to working for them.
> 
> Any small business owner that lacks business/markering/salesmanship acumen will have great difficulty staying in business.
> 
> Shooting for free is not marketing.



Yes can be. It can also be research into what you enjoy shooting and help you find your niche. I can't be the only exception to your rule. 

I got a contract shooting fantasy portraits in a outside in a woodland. No prior bookings, no laptop, no flash equipment, no card machine. I would get people lining up for my portraits and make £450 a day. I shot for free and sold everytime. 

I do charge a sitting fee now but I make it a years pass for the whole family. I have repeat booking all year. 

There are no absolutes in business


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 24, 2012)

KmH said:


> photoentrepreneur said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...




Youre right! It would be advertising since marketing refers to channel in which you supply a product to the market. its not great advertising but it is advertising. Personally I do not offer to do anything "free". Cheap maybe, free no.

But he should write a business plan. People often over look this or dont even know about it. very sad. This is why it is also good to have a business degree if you want to run a business or at least consult someone that does have a business degree for assistance.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Feb 25, 2012)

I figured I was ready when people started paying me for the photos without me asking for money. After that it gets really fun with contracts, lawyers, insurance, tax ID, business license, advertising, etc.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 25, 2012)

mhbethea said:


> Earlier today I read a post about a women doing a CC on her wedding photos. Not that I'm a pro by any means but I have a pretty good eye of what looks good composition, exposure, and I'm learning as I go. I've also given out a number of free photo shoots just to get better and get my name out there. My question is when do you start charging and when do you even think about doing a wedding?


Put very simply: If you feel the need to ask the question then you are not there yet.  When you have the knowledge, the ability, and the equipment necessary to shoot anything at any time without anyone to ask advice from then you will know and you won't need to ask.  Until then, you are not there.

I've only been around here a few months and I bet I've seen questions similar to this a hundred times already. I guess it's just a sign of the times that people feel they have to make money from everything.  They can't just enjoy what they are doing, enjoy their beginning years in photography for what they are: A learning experience and a time to make mistakes.  A time when everything is new and they have more questions than answers.  It's really depressing to know that so many people are probably going to fail simply because they are so far over their heads and don't even have the knowledge yet to understand that.

At least you showed enough intelligence to ask.


----------



## photoentrepreneur (Feb 25, 2012)

SCraig said:


> mhbethea said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier today I read a post about a women doing a CC on her wedding photos. Not that I'm a pro by any means but I have a pretty good eye of what looks good composition, exposure, and I'm learning as I go. I've also given out a number of free photo shoots just to get better and get my name out there. My question is when do you start charging and when do you even think about doing a wedding?
> ...



Sorry to disagree, but we should always be asking and looking for ways to improve, even after you have been doing it for years. Its those who don't that find themselves being left behind. You can learn while you earn, just make sure you are confident in what you are doing at the time. Baby steps are ok. I wouldn't tackle a wedding though until you have got lots more outdoor and indoor portraits under your belt.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 25, 2012)

photoentrepreneur said:


> Sorry to disagree, but we should always be asking and looking for ways to improve, even after you have been doing it for years. Its those who don't that find themselves being left behind. You can learn while you earn, just make sure you are confident in what you are doing at the time. Baby steps are ok. I wouldn't tackle a wedding though until you have got lots more outdoor and indoor portraits under your belt.


I never said that anyone should not strive to improve their abilities.  To the contrary, my problem is with those who have a high opinion of their abilities that is not justified by their results.  I've been shooting since the middle 60's and still learn something new virtually every time I pick up a camera.  I was mentored by a very good, very conscientious portrait and wedding photographer, shot a lot of weddings with him, and decided early on that a career in photography was not something I wished to pursue.

As I said, I've seen probably a hundred very similar questions in just the past few months and they are virtually always posed by people who have only had a camera for less than a year, have no training or experience to speak of, yet have been convinced by their family and friends that they are ready to "Go Pro".  Photography is not something that can be learned in a few weeks or a few months yet there are many who are convinced that they are "The" exception to that rule.  I see it virtually every day on this forum and others.  I just do not understand why it is that so many people pick up a camera and immediately start trying to find ways to wring money out of it.  My suspicion is that it is a complete lack of understanding of the requirements to be a true professional "Anything" and the philosophy that their customers are more clueless than they are.

I have seen wedding photographs and portraits not suitable for hanging in a truckstop restroom created by so-called "Professional" photographers.  A bride with a tree growing out of her head.  Horrendous white balance.  Soft focus that wasn't intentional.  Terrible composition. Gross under- and over-exposure.  These are the things that a middle-experience amateur knows to avoid and control however these people consider themselves to be professionals when they barely know how to take a decent shot in good light.  They have no experience, they have no knowledge, they don't even know the questions much less the answers.  Yet they are willing to start a career as a professional and be paid for something they do not know how to provide.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 25, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> I never said that anyone should not strive to improve their abilities.  To the contrary, my problem is with those who have a high opinion of their abilities that is not justified by their results.  I've been shooting since the middle 60's and still learn something new virtually every time I pick up a camera.  I was mentored by a very good, very conscientious portrait and wedding photographer, shot a lot of weddings with him, and decided early on that a career in photography was not something I wished to pursue.
> 
> As I said, I've seen probably a hundred very similar questions in just the past few months and they are virtually always posed by people who have only had a camera for less than a year, have no training or experience to speak of, yet have been convinced by their family and friends that they are ready to "Go Pro".  Photography is not something that can be learned in a few weeks or a few months yet there are many who are convinced that they are "The" exception to that rule.  I see it virtually every day on this forum and others.  I just do not understand why it is that so many people pick up a camera and immediately start trying to find ways to wring money out of it.  My suspicion is that it is a complete lack of understanding of the requirements to be a true professional "Anything" and the philosophy that their customers are more clueless than they are.
> 
> I have seen wedding photographs and portraits not suitable for hanging in a truckstop restroom created by so-called "Professional" photographers.  A bride with a tree growing out of her head.  Horrendous white balance.  Soft focus that wasn't intentional.  Terrible composition. Gross under- and over-exposure.  These are the things that a middle-experience amateur knows to avoid and control however these people consider themselves to be professionals when they barely know how to take a decent shot in good light.  They have no experience, they have no knowledge, they don't even know the questions much less the answers.  Yet they are willing to start a career as a professional and be paid for something they do not know how to provide.



While I don't disagree with you about everyone trying to make money. Were also in a horrible economy that is pushing allot of people to make a buck anyway they can.  I hadn't originally planned on going into a business but upon being laid off last December my wife start to push me a bit into giving it a shot.  She's not worried about me making less cash and said why not take a chance on doing something I enjoy versus working at a job were I make good money but I'm not really happy doing.  So I'm going for it. Well once I get better and my quality of work improves. I know a few people who are already outthere charging after having there camera for a year or less. And there quality of work shows it. I know they rant registered as a business and I know there not insured and to me that is just damn scary. I doubt a contract is even being signed. I'm taking things slow. Trying to get all my duck
Is in a row. Get a business plan together. Learning as much as I can. Practicing as much as I can and hopefully start off the right way and give myself the best chance at success


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 25, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> I never said that anyone should not strive to improve their abilities.  To the contrary, my problem is with those who have a high opinion of their abilities that is not justified by their results.  I've been shooting since the middle 60's and still learn something new virtually every time I pick up a camera.  I was mentored by a very good, very conscientious portrait and wedding photographer, shot


----------



## SCraig (Feb 25, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> While I don't disagree with you about everyone trying to make money. Were also in a horrible economy that is pushing allot of people to make a buck anyway they can.  I hadn't originally planned on going into a business but upon being laid off last December my wife start to push me a bit into giving it a shot.  She's not worried about me making less cash and said why not take a chance on doing something I enjoy versus working at a job were I make good money but I'm not really happy doing.  So I'm going for it. Well once I get better and my quality of work improves. I know a few people who are already outthere charging after having there camera for a year or less. And there quality of work shows it. I know they rant registered as a business and I know there not insured and to me that is just damn scary. I doubt a contract is even being signed. I'm taking things slow. Trying to get all my duck
> Is in a row. Get a business plan together. Learning as much as I can. Practicing as much as I can and hopefully start off the right way and give myself the best chance at success


That's perfect, and it's the way things should be done.  The people that you mention are the ones I have an issue with.  They simply cannot produce what they are being paid to produce.

As you said, the economy is horrible, but that cuts both ways.  People are doing what they can to make money but at the same time the people who HIRE them have a right to expect the results they are paying for, and in many cases they are not getting that.

The man who mentored me insured that I understood to never promise photographs that I couldn't provide.  There are too many people today who do not understand that.  They still feel that just saying "Sorry" will get them off the hook and it doesn't work that way.  Many times there are no second takes, there are no "Do Overs".  It is get it right the first time or it's gone forever.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 25, 2012)

Writing another book.  sorry in advance.  Well, no I'm not.  But getting into business is not for amateurs.  

I&#8217;m not a wedding photographer.  I don&#8217;t make money at photography.  But I do run several businesses, two of which are retail oriented, and train salespeople and do some of the sales myself.  

If you were to be a wedding photographer, I would expect the following:

 Equipment suitable to the task.  That means two cameras with enough low-light performance to allow good quality images without using flash.  Lenses that are good in low light.  Flashes that are powerful enough to light up a large room, if necessary.  Backdrops and suitable modifiers for shooting formals.  Computer equipment and processing software to allow proper post-processing.  You can work with less-than-adequate equipment, but you&#8217;re making things more difficult than they have to be, and you have less margin of errof.
Knowledge and skills to use the above, under pressure.  Also needed, cat herding skills, the unflappability of Jeeves the butler, and the cool competence of Lara Croft.  Martial art knowledge may be helpful, but generally is not necessary.
Directorial ability, both for your second shooters, and for the wedding party.  If you doubt that, try telling Mamazilla that she has to step out of the picture&#8230;  maybe the martial arts training will be necessary after all.
Appropriate legal paperwork.  That includes the contracts between you and all parties involved, liability and general insurance, tax numbers, business registration numbers where applicable.  Do you have release forms so that you can use the incredible images for your advertising?  Keep in mind that Mr. Murphy (of &#8220;anything that can go wrong, will&#8221; fame) is particularly fond of people without CYA paperwork.  What happens if Mamazilla trips over your camera bag and breaks her leg AND loses the one-of-a-kind diamond pendant that she took out of the safety box just for this occasion?  Or the flower girl decided that the stand supporting the backdrop is a really neat shinning pole?
A business and marketing plan (Keith gave some good links) that outlines how YOUR business/niche will be profitable despite all the competition, and how you will maintain a steady stream of revenue generating prospects and clients.  What do you do during periods when few wedding happen?  How do you handle TOO much business?
Business management and accounting software.  Somehow, you need to keep track of all the commitments you are making, all the prospects you are meeting or hoping to meet, all the costs that you are incurring, all the legal obligations that you need to discharge on time (sales tax remittances, annual reports, etc.), and to stay on top of where each prospect is in the sales cycle.  Post-it notes don&#8217;t cut it.  Good business people manage the selling process and move it along in a planned way.  Poor business people improvise and wait for their prospects to call.
Marketing tools.  At a minimum that&#8217;s a business card, but obviously your prospects need to see samples of your work to assess your abilities.  Print portfolio?  Laptop presentation?  Web-based portfolio?  Advertising in your local papers?  Giant billboard on the main highway?  How will people know that you exist?  And then, how will you convince them that they should entrust their precious moments to you?  A sweet personality and mouthwash only go so far.
Trade contacts.  You are not an island.  You need backup.  Where do you get more equipment if you need it temporarily?  Who takes care of your printing?  Wedding book?  Who supports you from a legal, accounting, tax, and technical points of view?  Do you know who is available to you as a second shooter when you need them?  Do you have access to a web-designer?  A graphics designer?  A search-engine optimizer?  And when things are going nuts, do you have a friend/spouse/partner/pet that can calm you down and get you centered again?  Remember, Murphy has lots of relatives.  Who&#8217;s on your army to fight them off?
Financing resources.  Equipment costs money.  Paperwork costs money.  Developing marketing materials costs money.  Transport costs money.  The old saying is that it takes money to make money.  Meaning, you&#8217;ve got to invest before you can start.  A good business plan addresses these issues and works out how much capital is invested, where it comes from, and over which timeframe you will develop the revenues.  Financing your business with credit cards is an expensive and risky way to do this. Love money is the traditional way many small businesses get off the ground.  But at a certain point, that money has to be paid back, or the love turns sour.
Lots of people get into business.  Very few manage to stay in it over the long term, profitably.  To be an exception, you need to be doing a lot of things well.  It&#8217;s a given that you should be good at your craft.  But being successful in business means taking care of business, and typically, the craft portion is only a small part (20% more or less) of that.

Personally, I am not a fan of doing things for free.  If you want the experience, sign up as a second shooter (as has been suggested), and negotiate the rights to use the images you take in YOUR portfolio.  Work with different photographers as their assistant, and learn (on their dime) what works and what doesn&#8217;t.  Figure out who the best are in your area, and find a way to become part of their organization.  Many of the skills you need are not taught in a photography class (or a business school, for that matter).  If you are really ambitious, hire the best as YOUR second shooters, and learn as much as you can.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 25, 2012)

SCraig said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > While I don't disagree with you about everyone trying to make money. Were also in a horrible economy that is pushing allot of people to make a buck anyway they can.  I hadn't originally planned on going into a business but upon being laid off last December my wife start to push me a bit into giving it a shot.  She's not worried about me making less cash and said why not take a chance on doing something I enjoy versus working at a job were I make good money but I'm not really happy doing.  So I'm going for it. Well once I get better and my quality of work improves. I know a few people who are already outthere charging after having there camera for a year or less. And there quality of work shows it. I know they rant registered as a business and I know there not insured and to me that is just damn scary. I doubt a contract is even being signed. I'm taking things slow. Trying to get all my duck
> ...




your last little paragraph is the main reason i havnt opened my doors so to speak. i feel i can get good pictures, but those are under my terms and conditions. not the buyers. i want to feel confident going in that even when things arent the best and conditions suck i can still pull off a good photo. one of the reasons i feel im not ready for weddings. for some people thats a one time lifetime event, and if you as the photographer miss that event. its your ass because thats what your getting paid to do. and thats why im studying my ass off right now.




to adress the whole doing pics for free. for me thats the best way for me to get friends and acquaintences to come in so i can practice on. its much more real practicing with a person, or as this weekend, a mom and her hyper 5 year old kid.  the learning achieved while doing this is my compensation and right now its invaluable.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 25, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > 12sndsgood said:
> ...




First, take a read through Todd Reichmann's blog: &#8230;a Man to Fish&#8230;. He's one of my most admired business guru's in this business. Start at the beginning and spend a few quality days with Todd and his wife. They are incredibly intelligent and insightful people with some brilliant information on the business end of this profession. I am also against free in the truest sense of the word. BARTER if you must... If you need your friend to babysit so your spouse and you can have a date night BARTER that for the shoot/images. You must put a value on your time and work from the get go. And you also must remember that your friends and aquaintences are NOT going to be your clients when you are professional. They are still going to EXPECT free-and they probably aren't the income level to afford good, custom photography. It's EXPENSIVE to do and own. Those "Free" clients will eat up your profitability down the road with what they expect of you. It can hurt friendships if you don't set boundaries now. 

The whole "don't promise what you can't deliver" is a real headache. The problem with it is that you may PROMISE NOTHING useable, but the client does not always hear what you say in 7different ways and 2 different languages. They expect what ever they expect in their head and to them that's what you promise. And in the US? That is a SCARY prospect. You can sue AND WIN for anything you imagine in this country and we're now a very sue happy nation.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 25, 2012)

yeah i have been Todds blog and done some of the reading. trying to do all the reading i can.    

and i agree about what your time is worth but at the same time. im not working right now. so all my time is spent studying and learning. i agree those im shooting now won't be my customers when i charge, but not having someone to shoot, also means im not learning. i only have one friend who i shoot allot and thats danielle. and shes great because shes willing to come out whenever she is available. acquaintences im telling them that this is there chance to get free photos done because once the doors open it will no longer be free. Im also reaching out to those that are more acquaintences then close friends. this way for me its easier to say no, if that happens down the lilne.

 im using those i am shooting now to build my portfolio that i can put in front of potential clients. you are right though. that most of those im shooting now arn't really my targeted clientell. i live in an area surrounded by very wealthy neighborhoods. so I am wanting to hit at that market. i don't want to enter the market on the low end. so I dont really feel like im losing anything at this point. for instance with one friend I shot her. and she had mentioned about doing photos with her boyfriend. i told her I would be fine with that providing that they purchase any photos thru me. right now its just doing a shoot. getting the photos to them to show off. and just had them not mention to anyone that it was done for free. and that if they are interested, then send them my way.

just starting to start getting my name out there and putting some of my work out there without really jumping into things since i feel i have allot of work to do yet before im ready.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 25, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> your last little paragraph is the main reason i havnt opened my doors so to speak. i feel i can get good pictures, but those are under my terms and conditions. not the buyers. i want to feel confident going in that even when things arent the best and conditions suck i can still pull off a good photo. one of the reasons i feel im not ready for weddings. for some people thats a one time lifetime event, and if you as the photographer miss that event. its your ass because thats what your getting paid to do. and thats why im studying my ass off right now.


Excellent philosophy, and sadly quite unusual today.  Stick with it and you will do well.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 25, 2012)

yeah when i started kind of thinking about it i said i wouldnt ever do a wedding. but the more confident i get the more i think about looking around to be a second shooter at a wedding. My friend is getting married this summer and I have a feeling I will wind up being the photographer for his event. Im almost positive its going to be one of those. "well if you dont do it im just going to hand my second cousin my camera so just do it" type of affairs. so we will see.  i took my camera with me to my nieces wedding and although my editing of the photos sucked, i enjoyed taking the photos. course its easy to enjoy something when your not responsible for the outcome lol.


----------



## billydoo73 (Mar 18, 2012)

Right now, as your camera sits on the counter in your kitchen (or in your bag), what mode did you leave it in?  Go look.  Manual?  if so, you are ready.  AUTO or "Programmed" AUTO?  Then you are not ready.

...I am being silly, but it is kind of true

i knew i was ready when i never went into P mode and I rode the EV +/- dial like a surfboard.  And, i could get good shots in any light.

you can learn the flow of weddings in time.


----------



## fokker (Mar 18, 2012)

billydoo73 said:


> Right now, as your camera sits on the counter in your kitchen (or in your bag), what mode did you leave it in?  Go look.  Manual?  if so, you are ready.  AUTO or "Programmed" AUTO?  Then you are not ready.
> 
> ...I am being silly, but it is kind of true
> 
> ...



The mode you shoot in has very little bearing on anything other than the specific shot you last used it for.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't think I EVER used the P mode... lol! Even back in the film days! Especially since my first SLR was an early K1000!

I hardly consider that a accurate gauge of whether or not someone is a decent photographer. (although there are those M mode elitist types that swear that makes them better Photographers!)


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been in manual for the last year.  I know how to work my camera. But that really has no bearing on doing group portraits, working with the bride and groom and family. Which shots Need to be taken and when and all the other things needed to be a good wedding photographer


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 19, 2012)

mhbethea said:


> Earlier today I read a post about a women doing a CC on her wedding photos. Not that I'm a pro by any means but I have a pretty good eye of what looks good composition, exposure, and I'm learning as I go. I've also given out a number of free photo shoots just to get better and get my name out there. My question is when do you start charging and when do you even think about doing a wedding?



When people will pay you for doing them.


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 19, 2012)

Although I never had any ideas of doing wedding photography, I had an opportunity to shoot as a guest at my step-daughters wedding a week ago. Fortunately, as (ex)step-father of the bride, the "real" photographers gave me some latitude, although I did endeavor to stay out of their way as much as possible.

All I can say is I'm glad they had professional wedding photographers there. I thought I could handle the greatly dimmed incandescent chandlier lighting, I was terribly mistaken. Wall-mounted scounce lighting created hot spots that I never even 'saw' while I was shooting. Even the pro and his helper said they were having trouble getting a good white balance. I was off by a longshot. I also flopped at hand held 1/10-1/30th sec exposures at f2.8 on my 24-70L without a flash (sure wish it had IS!). No surprise, really, although I had hoped for at least one or two good ones out of 20 or so shot that way (that's my typical success rate at such slow speeds). And with the flash, I had trouble with the subjects being overly bright in too many instances. 

Historically, I've had good indoor luck in dim settings, mostly church, with and without flash, handheld and on a monopod. I've also had unexpected good luck with nighttime photography with available light. But then, the pressure of once-in-a-lifetime shots isn't quite so strong, although some of it really is once-in-a-lifetime.

My Lightroom and Photoshop skills aren't up to the level needed to correct some of the problems in my pix, either. I also need a faster computer with more RAM.

Nevermind the paperwork, insurance, lawyers, and whatever else it takes to start a business. The first step is to be absolutely ready in terms of skill and equipment. By the time you're ready to start charging, every lighting, cramped, packed, outdoor windy, whatever impossible situation you run into should be "old hat" and no problem whatsoever.

I'm still having trouble apologizing to my (ex)wife and stepdaughter for the delay in getting some promised pictures to them. The pro posted them online last Tuesday, and they all look great. I'd certainly hate to have been their only photographer and have to tell them "Sorry, the pix didn't come out very good"...family or not.


----------



## MReid (Mar 19, 2012)

As long as you are wondering whether you are ready or not.....probably not ready.


----------



## billydoo73 (Mar 19, 2012)

fokker said:


> The mode you shoot in has very little bearing on anything other than the specific shot you last used it for.



...tell me what you would use "P" for that is better than A, S, or M (i mean, truly better that required its use for the specific shot you mention)


----------



## printsnpaints (May 11, 2012)

Use the feedback and comments from the people who see your work in order to determine whether people would already be willing to pay for your services. This is a pretty accurate way of doing things to a certain point, actually.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 11, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> You must put a value on your time and work from the get go. And you also must remember that your friends and aquaintences are NOT going to be your clients when you are professional. They are still going to EXPECT free-and they probably aren't the income level to afford good, custom photography. It's EXPENSIVE to do and own. Those "Free" clients will eat up your profitability down the road with what they expect of you. It can hurt friendships if you don't set boundaries now.
> 
> The whole "don't promise what you can't deliver" is a real headache. *The problem with it is that you may PROMISE NOTHING useable, but the client does not always hear what you say in 7different ways and 2 different languages. They expect what ever they expect in their head and to them that's what you promise*. And in the US? That is a SCARY prospect. You can sue AND WIN for anything you imagine in this country and we're now a very sue happy nation.



These two paragraphs, and particularly the bolded sentence above, are two ideas that need to be repeated and absorbed.


----------

